# Whats the big deal about K2?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

They have been in the ski industry for a long time, and were fairly quick to get on snowboarding. Other people in the industry can comment on the details but they are basically a conglomerate with a huge range of products and companies like Ride? under them. 

Their boots fit some people? :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you fucking dense or just ignorant?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If its at me, ignorant, I was leaving the door open for you to clear the air, guy :cheeky4:

edit: I do have a beef with them but its not a big deal I have duct tape, matchsticks and random sprockets holding my bindings together, I'm not trying to queef about it in every post, hell I guess I'm over it I'll even unsig it.

OP pretty sure they got some hammer droppers up in their team bro, Google, ftw.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you fucking dense or just ignorant?


yo are you the angry snowboarder?
if so sick dude good site
but dude tell me one reason why I'm gonna buy a k2 board over a burton, rome or even a freakin' forum. I just have not seen one reason why their products are effin' everywhere, its just annoying.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> If its at me, ignorant, I was leaving the door open for you to clear the air, guy :cheeky4:
> 
> edit: I do have a beef with them but its not a big deal I have duct tape, matchsticks and random sprockets holding my bindings together, I'm not trying to queef about it in every post, hell I guess I'm over it I'll even unsig it.
> 
> OP pretty sure they got some hammer droppers up in their team bro, Google, ftw.


hahahahaha ^^^

and yeah true, but idk how any of those guys cut it close to say burtons team etc...


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I've rode k2 for the last 10 years and really like there products. They have good tech for the value and I have never had one of there boards just shit out on me. I didn't do much research back in the day, just picked up a board at the end of the season for $175 and I liked it so much I've been riding them ever sense. Sure there a big corporation like Burton that stamps some boards out in china but there generally cheaper for the same tech that a similar Burton board would have. I have a 10/11 fastplant now and it has a 5 year warranty (complete core breakage; i.e. snapped in half) but only a 1 year on everything else. Its pretty forgiving to, you almost have to try and catch an edge.

I hit a jump weird in the trees this year at Arapahoe Basin and it flung me straight towards a tree! Well I bailed out (flopped around) in mid air and the board took the whole force of the nose on the tree (saving me). After it happened I just sat there thanking god to be safe and scared to look down at my bored because I knew it would be cracked or fucked up in some way. Well to my surprise it didn't have one scratch or crack on it! (maybe 1 1/2" micro scruff). Yeh I probably got lucky but meh, works for me.

Sorta off topic from k2 but along the lines of durability. I had another board that I'm not going to name the maker just incase I got a freak lemon, but I got a slight gouge on the bottom from rocks. When I went to ptex it, only one or two drops hit and the base started to split apart where the die cut met and I had to end up base welding it instead >.< Well that board was a msrp $500 board and so is the fastplant and I've never had issues like that with a k2. 

Long story short I got a board with Bamboo, honeycombed aluminum core, carbon stringers, jib rocker, sintered base and hyper progressive sidecut for $275 new. Maybe with the exception of the heritage I just picked up and haven't rode the k2 is by far my favorite board for ALL-mountain. K2's aren't the best for any one area but they seem to do pretty well all over without having to go switch out boards. I also like there boots but there bindings are garbage imo. 

P.s. If you have awesome team riders your going to pay for them and that money comes from somewhere (your pocket not theirs, which means higher markup)

Here's a video of the fastplant 10/11: http://youtu.be/3wm0NgC40l8 The 11/12's are noodles compared to the 10/11 though


----------



## Neilyo (Dec 16, 2011)

Well as far as pros, that's more about pay vs quality of product. Sponsors pay pros to ride their boards. To be fair, many of these pros could still perform almost as well on an inferior board. 
K2 does have some quality boards. There are several magazines that have selected some of their boards for awards. Certainly not all their boards are top notch but not all of them are sub par either. I rode a K2 darkstar several years back and it was a great board back then and though I prefer GNU and Libtech Boards now, i wouldnt shun a K2 board out of hand because of the name. Im sure they still have some good rides out there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No I don't own Angrysnowboarder.com but I know the guy he's a real fucking douche.

Kling I know you're dense and ignorant that's just something that comes with living in Colorado. 

Pro riders are a tattoo for a brand that's it. You have a tattoo, I have a tattoo, they have a tattoo that's it cool we have a tattoo, that's about it. Pro's don't sell boards anymore hence why there are almost no more promodels. K2's team has a lot of sick riders but they look for well rounded not flash in the pan here for 2 seasons and gone. 

As far as buying a K2 why wouldn't you? What makes Burton, Rome, or Forum any better? I've ridden thousands of boards over the course of my life. K2 has a ton of first with board, boot, and binding construction. Ride what you like and keep an open mind.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

K2 Snowboards have plain and simple good solid products. I loved my Turbo Dream. Their Raygun is a great beginner board or one for more mellow riders. I'd readily recommend the Raygun over ANY other beginner board out there.

I'd like to know how is it that K2 annoys you for its presence in the market, but Burton doesn't. That makes no sense to me whatsoever.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Raygun is far from beginner that's one of my favorite board profiles that they make. I ride that thing for just about everything. It's a board for everyone.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Raygun is far from beginner that's one of my favorite board profiles that they make. I ride that thing for just about everything. It's a board for everyone.


Yea? I felt it's absolutely great for beginners. I do think it's a good board for just messing around on for anyone.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Kling I know you're dense and ignorant that's just something that comes with living in Colorado.


Its getting worse!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if a company's team is the only criteria for what brand of board to buy :dunno: you might be a fucking retard....just buy DC or Burton.

K2 has been in the game from the very start, and they have brought a fair bit of innovation to snowboarding - fatbob back in the day, bamboo, auto-series bindings (which are the shit).

For those of us who have been snowboarding for over 20 years they are one of the few ski companies that truly invested in snowboarding as a real sport, not just a joke.

anyways, Fuck Burton - they shit on other companies as they try and claim ownership of the sport, all the while advancing their corporate fuckstick agenda. if you think Burton is the holy grail of snowboard decks i'd suggest you attend a demo day with some NS, Lib, Smokin', Ride, Nitro, etc., and educate yourself a little more.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

My dad has a '99 fatbob that he still rides !, It came delammed at the nose last year but $3 in epoxy latter it still rides like a champ. I switched boards with him for a run because he always complains that its hard to handle, but it rode just fine for me. Although it felt a bit like a plank, I didn't fall once. I just think the size is to big for him and he doesn't know how to compensate for a larger board. Maybe someday he'll join this decades boards since he absolutely loved my fastplant :laugh:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> if a company's team is the only criteria for what brand of board to buy :dunno: you might be a fucking retard....just buy DC or Burton.
> 
> K2 has been in the game from the very start, and they have brought a fair bit of innovation to snowboarding - fatbob back in the day, bamboo, auto-series bindings (which are the shit).
> 
> ...


Just a headsup, Burton isn't Corp. Jake still owns the whole deal.

And for on topic:
K2 made one of the best park boards of the last 10 years, the Jibpan. They were pushing the actual rideablilty of the new phase of rockers before almost everyone else, their bindings are some of the best bang for buck options out there, they DO have heavy hitters on their team... 

And and as a second side note, yes as far as money goes Ride is under K2, but that's where the umbrella ends. Ride is very much they're own company and save a couple basic similarities like what was jib rocker being very close to what prorize is, they dont even share tech. Now with tweakend I'm nit sure they share any similarities at all, except they both makes nowboards, bindings, and boots.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I've loved all of my K2 boards and bindings, most recently the Jibpan and Formulas. I probably got 100 days on the Jibpan and it is still in sick condition after boulders, rails, gravel and trees, Yeah, there's a little p-tex on it but it's still in the quiver after 3 years. The last formulas I had are from 2009 I believe.. whatever year they still had a ton of metal before switching up.

K2 is sick. You should post some of your sick footy brah, so we can see how much better than the K2 team you are !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Kling I know you're dense and ignorant that's just something that comes with living in Colorado.


I blame all the damn people flocking here the last 10 years. They need to go back to Texas and California.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fruman said:


> I blame all the damn people flocking here the last 10 years. They need to go back to Texas and California.


I actually blame people with mindsets like yours.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I actually blame people with mindsets like yours.


:laugh:

10 chars.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I actually blame people with mindsets like yours.


You got me.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not even from this country, I grew up in Manila, Philippines, and no matter where I go, I ain't from there, including here.


Texas sucks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

fucking Filipino's you're invading the mountains!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

One of my best friends out here is Filipino.

I honestly think I encounter more people from Michigan and, believe it or not, South Dakota than anywhere else. But hell, if I was from there, I'd be trying to get the hell out too. 

Texans are the fucking worst. The thing that sucks about Texans is that they move elsewhere but still rant and rave about Texas this and Texas that. Shut the fuck up and go back to Texas if it's so goddamn great!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My last roommate was Filipino. And yes Texans like to tell you how much Texas is better yet they spend more time here. I have a few neighbors from Texas they haven't caught on to the fact I wear the "don't mess with texas" sleeveless white trash shirt out of irony.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

That's what I was briefly mentioning (ok, I was a little quick to mention California), all those fucking Texans that come and invade our mountains and even ski in fucking JEANS! "Everything is bigger and better in Texas" and how much they love Texas. Fucking Texans need to stay the hell away from our mountains.

BA, continue to rock the hell out of that trashy shirt.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

I love K2 for making the Daniel Franck whale deck back in the 90s. I believe it was a 144 and still the funnest board I ever had.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fruman said:


> That's what I was briefly mentioning (ok, I was a little quick to mention California), all those fucking Texans that come and invade our mountains and even ski in fucking JEANS! "Everything is bigger and better in Texas" and how much they love Texas. Fucking Texans need to stay the hell away from our mountains.
> 
> BA, continue to rock the hell out of that trashy shirt.


I like their tourist dollars, I like that they own 3/4ths of my condo building and are only here 2 to 4 weeks of the year with the exception of 2 old couples that are only here 3 months of the year. I like that their daughters are young, dumb, and probably going to be filled with my cum. I'm also pretty sure the people in jeans live here year round and like to fashion smoke too.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I like that their daughters are young, dumb, and probably going to be filled with my cum.


Amen. If only we didn't have to hear them talk.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Texans are the fucking worst. The thing that sucks about Texans is that they move elsewhere but still rant and rave about Texas this and Texas that. Shut the fuck up and go back to Texas if it's so goddamn great!


Watch it, pal. I used to be from your neck o' the woods... well kinda, if Cary, NC counts. Now I'm in Texas and if yall don't stop mouthing off about Texas, we'll come up to CO, blow up your Rockies and drain all the petroleum out of your shale. Have ourselves some cheap oil. 

Or we'll roll up your range like a dirty rug, bring it back to Texas and have ourselves some local skiing. You think it's easy driving to CO every time I want to ski :cheeky4:?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

davidj said:


> Watch it, pal. I used to be from your neck o' the woods... well kinda, if Cary, NC counts. Now I'm in Texas and if yall don't stop mouthing off about Texas, we'll come up to CO, blow up your Rockies and drain all the petroleum out of your shale. Have ourselves some cheap oil.
> 
> Or we'll roll up your range like a dirty rug, bring it back to Texas and have ourselves some local skiing. You think it's easy driving to CO every time I want to ski :cheeky4:?


LOL!

But no, Cary doesn't count. As far as I'm concerned, east of Hickory is a different state.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

davidj said:


> Watch it, pal. I used to be from your neck o' the woods... well kinda, if Cary, NC counts. Now I'm in Texas and if yall don't stop mouthing off about Texas, we'll come up to CO, blow up your Rockies and drain all the petroleum out of your shale. Have ourselves some cheap oil.
> 
> Or we'll roll up your range like a dirty rug, bring it back to Texas and have ourselves some local skiing. You think it's easy driving to CO every time I want to ski :cheeky4:?


meh - slaughter all the steers and leave Texas for the queers and Mexicans.

Rick Perry, his seceding campaign, and the idiots who cheer him are proof of how stupid Texans are. what an embarrassment.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Ever hear the name Gretchen bleiler? That's kinda a big name on the female side of the game.... Just little reasons... Been on the cover of sports illustrated, been to a few olimpics and won a medal, has a few x-games golds and a few others just for starters..

Just because you don't see any of the worlds few elite male riders on one of there boards doesn't mean they make cheap shit. That's just the riders preference coupled with how much the company is willing to pay to has them on staff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ For the love of god learn how to fucking proof read what you're writing!


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ For the love of god learn how to fucking proof read what you're writing!


Sorry. I was at work and wrote it quickly.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I dont really know a shit ton about snowboard products but I do know K2 has a very long track record of good quality product. It may not be on the high end of things but it works and holds up well.

I have a Raygun that was ridiculously easy to learn to ride on, also have some Maysis boots I like really well.

I have heard some have had problems with their bindings and I guess I will find out this year as I got some formulas to put on my NS SL.

My wife and youngest daughter are gonna ditch the skis this year so I got a two year old Kandi and Moment boards for them to learn on. They were both brand new an I got them both for less then $150 total.

I just say their stuff is dependable.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why would anyone ever discriminate against a brand. A good product is a good product just ride what's fun.

If the brand sucks performance wise, then yes, that's a good knock on it. But other than that, ride what is fun.

I'm a gear whore. All brands look good to me because I want to ride them all. But so far Arbor and NS are my favorites.

My first board was a Technine so you know I don't care about brands :laugh:


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if a company's team is the only criteria for what brand of board to buy :dunno: you might be a fucking retard....just buy DC or Burton.
> 
> K2 has been in the game from the very start, and they have brought a fair bit of innovation to snowboarding - fatbob back in the day, bamboo, auto-series bindings (which are the shit).
> 
> ...


bro when did i saay that was the ONLY criteria??? has nothing to do with the team, it was just a point i was trying to make, and actually the only thing burton i have is a jacket because i just like their team fit... so no i dont think they're the holy grail. And snowboarding is not a joke to me, so you should probably get off of your high horse and stop looking down at people, and just cuz you were living while the sport started doesnt give you any authority


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Why would anyone ever discriminate against a brand. A good product is a good product just ride what's fun.
> 
> If the brand sucks performance wise, then yes, that's a good knock on it. But other than that, ride what is fun.
> 
> ...


Exactly all snowboards are fun, that's part of the inherent qualities of being a "toy." I have always said that if you can take a board out on the hill and have a bad time snowboarding on it then you were probably the kid that sat in the corner of the sandbox crying. There is no right or wrong in snowboarding, only different. Anyone who tells you different is a kook.

K2's big problem with "image" is due to a few factors. During the 80' and 90's they had great performing boards that had major de-lam issues. The bases would peel right off the boards, that problem was fixed YEARS ago but the old-schoolers still remember. Another issue with the "core" snowboard crowd was outsourcing. K2 was one of the first major snowboard companies to move production to China, left a bad taste in the mouthes of a lot of the long time riders. Again not really an issue anymore now that production quality from China is on par with most of the other factories out there.

Are the boards fun? Yes. Do I like them? No, they're flat and I don't prefer that profile.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

duh said:


> Exactly all snowboards are fun, that's part of the inherent qualities of being a "toy." I have always said that if you can take a board out on the hill and have a bad time snowboarding on it then you were probably the kid that sat in the corner of the sandbox crying. There is no right or wrong in snowboarding, only different. Anyone who tells you different is a kook.
> 
> K2's big problem with "image" is due to a few factors. During the 80' and 90's they had great performing boards that had major de-lam issues. The bases would peel right off the boards, that problem was fixed YEARS ago but the old-schoolers still remember. Another issue with the "core" snowboard crowd was outsourcing. K2 was one of the first major snowboard companies to move production to China, left a bad taste in the mouthes of a lot of the long time riders. Again not really an issue anymore now that production quality from China is on par with most of the other factories out there.
> 
> Are the boards fun? Yes. Do I like them? No, they're flat and I don't prefer that profile.


 I was never saying that they had bad products, i was merely wondering why they IMO had a bad image. idk i just never saw them as being top of the line, maybe they are but to me they just are not a product i would buy over a rome, burton, or DC, idk why, maybe its cuz i feel like id look like a good up there with a K2 board... idk, there is no specific reason as to why i feel that way, i jsut do and thats why i was originally asking the question.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Why would anyone ever discriminate against a brand. A good product is a good product just ride what's fun.
> 
> If the brand sucks performance wise, then yes, that's a good knock on it. But other than that, ride what is fun.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you one reason, and I believe there are several other good ones. I spend money on a product, of which I do not have extra, I am not wealthy. Product breaks within 3 months of use and said company which is supposedly big and strong does not support the product. Now I have to go get new bindings for next year, even though I have a newish pair with only 40ish days on em, because K2 doesn't give a fuck.

So, even tho I enjoy/homepage/study Angry's site and it seems that K2 gives him plenty of love(indeed probably the prime reason I bought them), they fucked me, and sorry but I don't sneeze over $200.

If this story had a happy ending I would love to share it, and call it a wash, I'm pretty chill and don't like problems in my life, anything to smooth it over. 

I think most of us non-wealthy consumers can agree that experiences like this permanently poison the consumer/company relationship.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

If it was really an issue... we could just sit down around a spitoon and splat some cope snuff.

nuff said.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sk8_choco21 said:


> bro when did i saay that was the ONLY criteria??? has nothing to do with the team, it was just a point i was trying to make, and actually the only thing burton i have is a jacket because i just like their team fit... so no i dont think they're the holy grail. And snowboarding is not a joke to me, so you should probably get off of your high horse and stop looking down at people, and just cuz you were living while the sport started doesnt give you any authority


awwww did i touch a nerve there little guy? 

you're right - being an old piece of shit doesn't give me any authority.... it is knowing more than you that does.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> awwww did i touch a nerve there little guy?
> 
> you're right - being an old piece of shit doesn't give me any authority.... it is knowing more than you that does.


:thumbsup:Now that's a damn good line. I might have to steal that for my sig. :thumbsup: 

TT


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

rob7289 said:


> If it was really an issue... we could just sit down around a spitoon and splat some cope snuff.
> 
> nuff said.


If only you dipped :/ but you don't...


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> awwww did i touch a nerve there little guy?
> 
> you're right - being an old piece of shit doesn't give me any authority.... it is knowing more than you that does.


You have a different opinion on an opinionated subject so how does that mean you know more than me? Sorry I'm confused I guess that's just something that comes with Alzheimer's.


----------



## gunner252 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Looking for a new board, K2 is a possibility*

I've only been snowboarding for a few years, and my first board was/is a 2010 Salomon Ace. It's a good starter board, but I feel like it's heavier than hell and just doesnt pop like I want it to. I'm looking for something that can handle the high speed edge-to-edge carving, but also rides well in powder, while not sacrificing pop'ability. :dunno: I'm currently looking at the 2012 K2 Slayblade and was wondering if anyone has ridden it. I bought my wife a K2 Eco Pop last year, and she loves it. I rode it once and was really impressed with how light & responsive it was.


----------



## Londoner_25 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Gunner, I got a 2012 Slayblade.

The board is great, very quick base and stiff so carving is a lot of fun on it. Great if you want to charge down the mountain and quick edge to edge. 

As far as pop goes.... well I guess I'm not very adventorous and stick to the groomers and don't have experience on too many other boards so can't compare that part. I do wish I bought a rockered board because they would likely float better in pow. The flat profile means that the board doesn't handle pow as well as I'd like (mind you I never set back the bindings so I'll try that next year). Great board all around but also depends on the conditions that you're riding I think. There are other slayblade reviews on this forum so check those out as well.


----------



## gunner252 (Jul 15, 2010)

Londoner_25 said:


> Hey Gunner, I got a 2012 Slayblade.
> 
> The board is great, very quick base and stiff so carving is a lot of fun on it. Great if you want to charge down the mountain and quick edge to edge.
> 
> As far as pop goes.... well I guess I'm not very adventorous and stick to the groomers and don't have experience on too many other boards so can't compare that part. I do wish I bought a rockered board because they would likely float better in pow. The flat profile means that the board doesn't handle pow as well as I'd like (mind you I never set back the bindings so I'll try that next year). Great board all around but also depends on the conditions that you're riding I think. There are other slayblade reviews on this forum so check those out as well.


Thanks! I'm normally on groomers, but I'd like to get into the powder. I hear what you're saying about the flatness of the board, I was a little curious about that myself.


----------



## Londoner_25 (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, its a fun board, but if you head into the powder much you may want to look at the Turbo Dream which floats way better from what I hear and is designed for powder.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

^ The Turbo Dream is an awesome board, great for an all mountain ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunner252 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

If you're going to post a question about one of the big name brand's integrity, and say dumb remarks...like saying their pro team isn't notable, maybe you should be a little more open ears and expect criticism. On that note, if your home Mountain is Mt.High, again, you should be more open to criticism. And I'll repeat what everyone else said....Sponsorship doesn't reflect on quality. Example? Travis Rice uses Burton Cartels but is sponsored by Union  

When I started, I got all K2 gear so I can look like a matching fanboy. I got a Turbo Dream, Auto Uprise bindings, and the Maysis boots. While they aren't top of the line in their categories, they're all still really good quality products for a really reasonable price. Plus I love the harshmellow


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

@tylerkat89: No, T.Rice is using Unions ever since he is sponsored by them. He used cartels when he's "sponsored" by Bent Metals.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

sk8_choco21 said:


> hahahahaha ^^^
> 
> and yeah true, but idk how any of those guys cut it close to say burtons team etc...


I not sure but i think burton is full of money schematics and forum tech is old burton tech. 

K2 is sick and they dont make their shit super over priced, and it is somewhat ran by snowboarders. Again, i dont know forsho


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> I not sure but i think burton is full of money schematics and forum tech is old burton tech.
> 
> K2 is sick and they dont make their shit super over priced, and it is somewhat ran by snowboarders. Again, i dont know forsho


And Jake is not a snowboarder?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> So Jake is not a snowboarder?


Sorry, but im sure Jake has alot to do with R&D of their equipment. Im pretty sure he is there just so they can state that they are "By riders, For riders", while he just stands there and takes his cheque's. And if he is actually interactive with the development team, i take everything back.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Sorry, but im sure Jake has alot to do with R&D of their equipment. Im pretty sure he is there just so they can state that they are "By riders, For riders", while he just stands there and takes his cheque's. And if he is actually interactive with the development team, i take everything back.


Wow, you really are clueless.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Wow, you really are clueless.


OK, i honestly dont know. sorry.

Would you please enlighten me?


----------

